# So it begins ...



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

Since I have placed the order for my giant asians I set up my 10 gal tank then went shopping.

Picked up a topper extension to give the tank almost twice the height.

Picked up a digital humidity/thermometer

Picked up some plastic stitching pads to use as a divider (they are white which will make it easy to see the mantis if they are on them)

Picked up some moss for the bottom.

Picked up a medium terrarium type container to use for feeder crickets

Located the smaller one to possibly use to feed the mantis is (may end up just feeding them in the tank)

Located a lamp with flexi neck to point at top of cage part, mantis can get as close as they need for warmth (may swap it out if it does not heat well enough)

Set up the tank stand in the TV room. (stand is for bigger tank, but with boards and a cover works well enough)

Once I get notice the mantis have shipped I will get crickets so they are here when my pets arrive.

Problem I see with it is, getting to the bottom will be a slight pain, but can be worked around.


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

Very elaborate for a mantis set up. Most of us use bare deli cups. You don't need most of what you got there including the heat lamp and the gauges. Mantids also don't need much room and having too much room makes feeding difficult.


----------



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick said:


> Very elaborate for a mantis set up. Most of us use bare deli cups. You don't need most of what you got there including the heat lamp and the gauges. Mantids also don't need much room and having too much room makes feeding difficult.


well i have not opened the guages yet .. so they could be returned .... i will see what they look like when they arrive as i do have the flat screen top for this tank .... hard to know until i get them ....  

thanks for the reply


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> well i have not opened the guages yet .. so they could be returned .... i will see what they look like when they arrive as i do have the flat screen top for this tank .... hard to know until i get them ....  thanks for the reply


I was not trying to be too harsh. Just some observations and suggestions based on my own experience.


----------



## Malnra (Oct 29, 2007)

Rick said:


> I was not trying to be too harsh. Just some observations and suggestions based on my own experience.


none taken Rick ... an old man like me doesnt get riled up easily, especially when i know that voice inflection is hard to read ;-)

i appreciate all suggestions/tips as i would like for them to live ... i dont plan to breed them right off as i would like to enjoy them as pets ... if i get into breeding, then it will be more sterile containers and such ....

Violin is the ones i really would like to keep/breed but want some success with the asians to build confidence .. hehehe


----------



## Precious (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a large tank like the one in your photo, larger in fact. I am able to use it for breeding/laying but otherwise it just sits. Currently I have 30+ individual enclosures, and you probably will too. You will get your own method and routine after a time. I think you might have too much height there and you might have trouble getting in there to clean and feed. If you remove the top, does it come off of both sides of the tank? If so, and you have say blue bottle fies in there and you need to get in, the flies get out. Tricky. All of my containers are tall, glass or acrylic, vases and boxes from craft stores that I have modified to house various mantids. I think a significant part of this hobby is enclosures and finding new and better ways to house. You'll start seeing mantid enclosures everywhere you go now! I love your enthusiasm! Better to be overprepared than underprepared! I don't see anything on your list that you won't use except maybe the gauges. You're all set!


----------



## Malnra (Oct 30, 2007)

Precious said:


> If you remove the top, does it come off of both sides of the tank?


yes the whole top comes off and will stay in that shape. I figured the mantis would be on the top and i could just transfer to a table while i cleaned out the tank. Flies would be a problem, but asians will probably be eating crickets and grasshoppers if i can catch any. maybe the larger mealworms too ??

I am already looking at rooms in my home as a place to house larger numbers of them. Since ghost are more social maybe i will someday get those for the tank and use smaller enclosures for others .... i do want to get Violins, but only after i successfully breed and raise some asians for practice .... hate to kill off a Violin in a learning phase ....

heck maybe the local mom and pop pet store will see my extra asians (if i end up with any) since they would also sell crickets and a pet holder .... violins might not sell well since the owner would need to use flies ..... i want the violins for my own and maybe to trade with people here for other species ;-)


----------

